
Turkey & Russia Top Risky Places For Internet Surfers Sierra Leone The Safest  - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2010/08/avg-turkey-and-russia-top-risky-places-for-internet-surfers-sierra-leone-japan-the-safest.html
======
ArabGeek
USA is at number nine when it comes to the riskiest places to go online where
1 in 48 people were hit by an attack , UK is ranked 31st (1 in 63), Australia
37th (attack ratio = 1 in 75) while German web surfers come in at number 41 (1
in 83).

------
ArabGeek
AVG mentioned some web security tips: log off from webmail when using public
or your friends PC, and backup you data when you carry a laptop!

What would be your advice? mine is use a MAC or Linux and ditch windows :P

